# How do i remove microscratches from polyurethane top coat



## Revhard (Jun 4, 2016)

Im finishing up a round slab sycamore coffee table. Ive put about 10 coats of thinned 50/50 semi gloss poly /mineral spirits wiped on. Sanding lightly between coats. I decided to wet sand with 
1500 grit sand paper and achieved a super smooth surface. The only problem i have now are the micro scratches that are left behind. Looks like swirl marks like on a car. Will buffing with a automotive scratch remover work to remove it? Any suggestions are appreciated.

On a side note…. i tried a automotive clay bar on a piece of scrap wood with polyurethane finish and surprisingly, it removed the dust nibs from the finish without scratching the surface! Has anyone tried that technique?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=41066

https://www.stewmac.com/How-To/Online_Resources/Learn_About_Instrument_Finishing_and_Finish_Repair/Wet-sand_before_buffing.html


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Meguairs auto polishing products on my stuff if I want hi gloss. For a rubbed gloss, steel wool or scotchbrite pad. I usually use the scotchbrite with a powered polisher - helps get a very even gloss level.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Simichrome polish uses one of the finest abrasives available in their polish. It is used on all metals and on automotive painted surfaces. Although it is not recommended for lacquer surfaces, it was/is supplied with new cars made in Germany (it is a German product). It's cost is around $10 for a 1-3/4 ounce tube, but it goes a long way.
http://www.simichrome-polish.com/


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i think id apply a coat of poly full strength and see how it looks.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> i think id apply a coat of poly full strength and see how it looks.
> 
> - tomsteve


+1. I'll add that I'd spray it. The whole purpose of sanding to finer grits is to create scratches that the finish can fill completely. You've done that, so do your last coat.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

After 1500 I would move to 2400, then 3600, 6000, 8000 then 12000 grit.

That usually gets it done for me.

FYI
https://www.amazon.com/Micro-Mesh-No-Hole-Sanding-Disc-Combo/dp/B00HJCBC5O/ref=pdlpovtph469trt2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=72K4C68GGHZ19PDDYD6A


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

3M Trizact in 3000 grit (they have several grits available)

Wet sand with it - it is like a thin, foam pad. You see this stuff a lot in 'headlight polishing' kits. It really comes in handy when sometimes you get overspray on another finished part and that area feels kind of rough to the touch

https://smile.amazon.com/3M-03064-Trizact-Performance-Sandpaper/dp/B005RNGL9O/ref=sr_1_3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1528560982&sr=1-3&keywords=3M+Trizact#customerReviews


----------



## Revhard (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for all your input! I went and ordered the sanding pads DS recommended but it wont arrive til tomorrow. In the meantime i applied one more thin coat of 50/50poly and that covered up some of the scratches. After i applied and let it dry dust settled on the finish. so instead of sanding i tried the claybar technique and THAT removed the dust nibs without producing any more scratches while still leaving me with a smooth finish. Next i applied Meguiars swirl mark remover with a Surbuf pad on my random orbital sander. Had to do it 3 times and the scratches were finally gone. I then buffed it with Meguiars polish/wax. I was going for a semigloss look but with all the buffing and waxing it came out glossy, almost mirror like. I guess i could live with it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent finish!


----------

